# DNP and Big Sweat



## pumperalbo (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello everybody

I have a question, with 100 grams of carbs a day I somehow sweat less on DNP than 30 grams of carbs a day,

can it be possible that I now sweat more than with 100grams of carbs?

usually one says yes more carbs more sweat, I think that's really strange the DNP dose is the same I am at day 12 now, but I sweat for 2 days at 30Gramm Carbs much more strangely ...

Hope to answer


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 18, 2018)

help please


----------



## Jin (Jan 18, 2018)

So you sweat less with more carbs. 
What do you want help with? 
Eat more carbs and be comfortable.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> So you sweat less with more carbs.
> What do you want help with?
> Eat more carbs and be comfortable.





so with 30grams of carbs I'm sweating somehow more, that was my question.

with 100 grams of carbs I sweat less, is that normal?

You say so less carbs less sweat so I'm unsure why that was so


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2018)

I think you have probably just drawn some improper conclusions. Either way it doesn't matter. 

Take dnp
Eat deficit cals
Be warm
Lose fat


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 18, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you have probably just drawn some improper conclusions. Either way it doesn't matter.
> 
> Take dnp
> Eat deficit cals
> ...





I do everything of course, I also have a deficit of 1000,

just take dnp, no aas or t3 right now


only I have noticed that I already have 30 grams of carbohydrates extremely warm and sweat the whole day and at night

at 100 grams of carbs, I had less sweat the day I know

therefore one says so less carbs less heat, the dnp source is the same crystal dnp but I have extremely warm already at 250mg a day

i drink all day 8 liter or 10 water and glycerin 3x day 15ml

what you think i eat more carbs is better 100gramm daily from brown rice and apples?


----------



## Uchiha00 (Jan 19, 2018)

How much dnp are you taking?


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 21, 2018)

Uchiha00 said:


> How much dnp are you taking?




500mg daily crystal DNP before Bed from TM..

i think i going lower dosis a 250mg or 350mg max

big sweat day and night, and in gym big big big sweat its crazy


i sweat on 50g carbs daily big when i going 100-150g carbs then is crazy i sweat 24hours big


i have not add t3 i use 500mg only 7 days, normaly i will use 14 days

do you think i must add t3 and lower sweats?


----------



## Uchiha00 (Jan 24, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> 500mg daily crystal DNP before Bed from TM..
> 
> i think i going lower dosis a 250mg or 350mg max
> 
> ...



You don’t need t3 but I would lower your dose that will reduce your sides , I’m taking 250mg a day also before bed. I sometimes wake up sweating during the night but other then that sweat hasn’t been bad for me. And Everyone’s different so for you it sounds like keeping your carbs maybe around 100 will be solid. Make sure to eat fruits as well.


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 24, 2018)

Uchiha00 said:


> You don’t need t3 but I would lower your dose that will reduce your sides , I’m taking 250mg a day also before bed. I sometimes wake up sweating during the night but other then that sweat hasn’t been bad for me. And Everyone’s different so for you it sounds like keeping your carbs maybe around 100 will be solid. Make sure to eat fruits as well.




This 500mg is finished on Saturday, then I take a break, will take only 250mg from now, because at 500mg everything is too violent vorallem especially the sweat.

How many carbs do you take this day? and what for carbs do you eat? brown rice? sweet potatos? or only fruits?
at 250mg DNP?


----------



## Chocolatehulk (Jan 25, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have a question, with 100 grams of carbs a day I somehow sweat less on DNP than 30 grams of carbs a day,
> 
> ...



If I'm reading it correctly then it is because the dose from previous days are still in your system. It doesn't leave until after a long while so you are accumulating the amount of the dnp. So at this point even with less carbs you'll be sweating more regardless...due to the buildup of dnp in system


----------



## Chocolatehulk (Jan 25, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have a question, with 100 grams of carbs a day I somehow sweat less on DNP than 30 grams of carbs a day,
> 
> ...



So say you start with only 50mg on day one. On day two you take another 50mg. On day three you take another 50mg. By day four you take another 50mg that means that your body as a whole has now gotten 200mg of dnp still in it. This will give you the same effect as having 200mg of dnp from day one and so hence the sweating more although you are eating less carbs. So imagine if you increase your carbs then you would sweat even more. But it's always better to start low and keep at low dosages as days pass because it accumulates in your body either way.


----------



## Chocolatehulk (Jan 25, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I have a question, with 100 grams of carbs a day I somehow sweat less on DNP than 30 grams of carbs a day,
> 
> ...



It's better to do that then taking larger amounts in one day and then you die and don't live to see the fruit of the possible labor (or no labor lol since its dnp that's doing all the work for you if you wanted it to). Some idiots actually take 200 the first day to take 250 the next and 300 the next. As if your body has excreted the 200 and 250 from the previous 2 days. My man, now your body has a total of 750mg of dnp. Those are the same numbers that are found in the autopsy of the idiots who killed themselves by taking dnp


----------



## Chocolatehulk (Jan 25, 2018)

Let's be responsible and not go over 200 on either the first or last day of cycle. I prefer 200 for a 200 plus man. And less than that for anyone weighing less. If you weigh 150 don't use 200 mg use 100 or so. And stick to the same dose through out. The weight will still melt off


----------



## pumperalbo (Jan 26, 2018)

Today is my cycle finished, will now 10-14 days on my calories first lower by about 200-300, so I'm not gaining in fat

thank's for the Tipps


----------



## Shadow530i (Feb 2, 2018)

Just use a lower dose. 250mg/day is plenty more than you need and will drastically reduce the sides. Also, because of the way that the poison builds up in your system and its very long half life....higher dose over shorter time really just presents more risks than benefits.

Half the reason DNP is considered to be so dangerous is because of the consumer mentality of "if 1 pill works great....why not take 2...or 3....or 4...." you get my point.

Also, if you sweat more with less carbs.....could it have something to do with you having a much higher water intake on your lower carb days (likely because you are starving all day long and want to fill your belly with something?).

It's more likely that there are other variables you have yet to consider than that you have a magical metabolism that works differently than every other humans on earth.


----------

